# Sandy creek open tournament 3/23/14



## Tomas1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Trying to put together a bass tournament this weekend because the weathers warming up and we could do with a little competive fishing .  It will be held on Sunday ,March 23 on sandy creeks lake chapman.  Well meet up at the one boat ramp at 8:30 have a quick meeting and go over rules and than blast off at 9.  Fishing until 2 with weigh ins starting at 2:30 until 3:30.   There will be a 3 fish limit, all must be alive. The lake is electric only, and outboards must be put up while on water.
25 dollar entree fee with 10 dollar big fish fee .  Weigh ins will be done on electric cabela's scale just FYI 

This will not be a very competitive tournament, and will be cancelled if we can't get atleast 7 people to tell me they're coming. Pm me if you are interested in coming or have questions. Thanks

IMPORTANT: it will be this Sunday like it was originally scheduled. 3/23/14 hope to see you there


----------



## ja88red (Mar 17, 2014)

If I was off work I would give it a shot good luck.


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Dang. Wish you were off so you could join us


----------



## bigbarrow (Mar 17, 2014)

how many boats you got so far?


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 17, 2014)

I just posted the info about the tournament, so none yet besides mine


----------



## bighunter23 (Mar 17, 2014)

I will be there.


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Great


----------



## justinbowhunter (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## bsanders (Mar 17, 2014)

so $35 per boat or per person?


----------



## bighunter23 (Mar 17, 2014)

35 per boat


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yah bighunter is right 35 per boat


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 17, 2014)

And btw only 3 fisherman Max per boat


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Were changing the date to Saturday March 29 because of schedule conflicts and the fact it may rain this Sunday . Sorry for any inconvenience , still hope to see all of you out there


----------



## ja88red (Mar 18, 2014)

Well dixie has a tournament that day... At stone mountain


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Yah I just realized that, and I was planning on fishing Dixie's tourny, so I'm going to try free up the time for this one this weekend, or may have to just cancel it, I will let everyone know


----------



## ja88red (Mar 18, 2014)

Well I like the idea


----------



## bowhunter91 (Mar 18, 2014)

Fish still bite in the rain.


----------



## justinbowhunter (Mar 18, 2014)

I like this Sunday best. Want be able to fish next Saturday


----------



## TeamYarter (Mar 18, 2014)

sunday!


----------



## bighunter23 (Mar 18, 2014)

Like bow hunter said they still bite in the rain


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm fine with the rain, it's work issues with my fishing partner that we need to work out. Il post on here tommorrow if its still on for Sunday


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 19, 2014)

I think we can still have it this weekend, I will tell everyone tommorrow for sure whether or not it's still going to happen, sorry for the confusion , hope you all can still attend if it does happen


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 19, 2014)

PLEASE READ- the tournament IS back on for this Sunday the 23 ,same time, hope to see you all out there


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Post - "I'm coming" on this thread if your going to come ! Just trying to get an idea of who's gonna be there


----------



## bighunter23 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'll be there


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Awesome ! Anyone else ?


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 23, 2014)

We headed out early so if you are coming just start fishing and meet us after the tournament for weigh ins. Good luck


----------



## ja88red (Mar 23, 2014)

How did y'all do?


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 23, 2014)

It was a slow day for anything big. I'm not sure of the name of who won but they one with poundage of 2.7 lbs and big fish of 1.4 lbs. we were catching numbers though, they cought about 20 and my team cought about 10. Not many people showed up, my boat and 2 others.  I ended up with 2.5 total lbs.  the guys who won did catch a pikero though which was weird


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Were going two have another tournament on sandy creek on Sunday April 5th. Hope y'all make it


----------



## ja88red (Mar 23, 2014)

If I'm off I will try to make it


----------

